# Torsion Bars - How many threads exposed is stock?



## Zrxpilot (Jan 27, 2012)

By advice gathered here I turned up my torsion bars 5 turns. Was amazed how easy it was to turn them up. When done, I still had considerable turning capability, Ie, probably could turn them another 5 turns if I wanted to.

Possible the prior owner turned them the opposite way (loosening) to make the truck ride better?

Wouldn't mind going up a little more but like to ask first before I do anything.


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

Not positive on threads as mine have been changed since the fall of 06 but without your plow on how is the truck sitting? Usually stock form the front end sits about 2 to 3" lower than the back. If measuring from the fender to the ground.

Just remember adjusting the bars changes your camber. If adjusting alot and plan to keep it there might as well get an alignment unless you like tires worn on the edges.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

bowtie_guy;1679876 said:


> Usually stock form the front end sits about 2 to 3" lower than the back. If measuring from the fender to the ground.
> 
> Just remember adjusting the bars changes your camber. If adjusting alot and plan to keep it there might as well get an alignment unless you like tires worn on the edges.


Right on....


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

There really is no stock setting for these as the bars fatigue and are supposed to be adjusted.


----------



## Zrxpilot (Jan 27, 2012)

I've been schooled on the alignment issue. Just waiting to be sure I am happy with the set up.

Perhaps this will help. First pic is the way I bought it at 88,000 miles. Look normal? Bought it off a dealer lot so I have no idea of its history. Second pic is today.

Nevermind the back end. Didn't like the rake after lifting the front. Added 2" blocks. Probably should have went with 1" but now you see why I want to turn up the front a little more.

Maybe I get lucky and the alignment guy is privy to these torsion bars regarding how much more I can turn them up.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

I'm thinking the way you bought it looks stock. Looks like the back is 2-3 inches higher. 

You can crank em right till the end of the bolt if you want, ride gets real bad though and the CV's get to be at a harsh angle. Maybe you can cut the block down some, if you cut the top then redrill the center hole should be ok.


----------



## willie07 (Jan 2, 2009)

Look up factory z height adjustment. It shows how to adjust to factory. Mossman had a thread about it some time ago.


----------



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)

I jacked my T bars on my 2010 2500 crew cab all the way up (at least 10 turns)the other day and it sits perfectly level without plow. I still need an alignment tho cause tires are $$$$.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Truck sat nice when you started. As said, no specific number of threads. One of the advantages of the torsion bar suspension is that a specific ride height can be maintained regardless of actual front axle weight due to different engine options, cab configurations, trim levels, etc. 

Be sure to adjust your plow to sit properly after you set your frontend height.


----------



## trevier (Dec 24, 2007)

how hard is this to do? I have a 1500 2007 classic model and I'd like to crank my torsion bars up or get timbrens, I'm sick of the sag with my boss plow on. Due you have to take the tires off to do this?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Jack it up, spray the adjuster bolts with PB Blaster or equivalent, let them soak if they're rusted and tighten them. 1 turn = 1/4''. You don't gain any load capacity, it simply raises the height. The bolts are 18mm.


----------

